# Personal Electric Thrower



## Spiked (Dec 29, 2005)

I am ready to purchase an electric thrower - to be used by myself some and with friends a lot.

I am looking for opinions on 'best buys'.

I have only identified 2 throwers under $1000.

One is the Atlas Electronic Trap Thrower - $800 at Cabelas
the other just came out - Do-All Aerial Assault Automatic Electric Clay Target Thrower - $600 at Midway

My question is does anyone have experience with either of these and / or are any of the under $1000 throwers worth it?


----------



## twelvegauger (Jan 19, 2006)

Spiked

I just stumbled across this web forum and saw your old post. I purchased an Atlas electric last summer. I have throwen several boxes of clay targets with it and it has proven to be a very good machine. I built an oscillating base to set the trap machine on which really makes the small portable machine preform a whole lot like being at the gun club. I would recomend this machine for anyone who needs a personal practice trap machine.

Your price on the atlas is right, but Cabela,s now handles the Do-All Aerial Assalt for $500. I don't have any idea how the machine preform but Do-All manual machines are very good machines and the company has a good reputation.

Sorry I didn't get your post answered sooner. I am sure whatever choice you make you (and especially your friends) will love the ability to shoot at your own range.

Rollman, in Southern Ohio


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think Cabela's in EGF has one of these in their Bargin Cave. I'm not sure which brand but it was around $400. Give them a call 218-773-0282.


----------



## Steve Herring (Jan 22, 2009)

I have an Arial assault trap thrower for two years. Unfortunately I have multiple problems with it. They company has been very accomodating, but after having returned and received replacments 4 times, I am thoroughly discouraged. I also have one of their manual throwers which has been very satisfactory.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

the areal assult is on natchez shooters supply for 300


----------

